# What size gas tank does my cruze have?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uh, there are NO *six* cylinder Cruzes...they're all *four* cylinder engines, either 1.8L (base LS) or 1.4LT (LT, LTZ & ECO).

All Cruzes have 15.6 gallon fuel tank capacity, except for the manual-transmission ECO Cruze, which has a 12.6 gallon capacity.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, more than six if you included the master and wheel cylinders, AC compressor has five more, etc., etc.

Some guys here claim they can put in 15 gallons in their Cruze Eco's with MT, think to do that, they have to tip the car toward its' left side. 

Did you get the owner's manual with your lease? All of this capacity information is in there. Only about 500 pages long.

A major disadvantage with a six cylinder engine, they now only sell spark plugs in packs of four.

Since the 29 Chevy beat the pants off the four cylinder Model A, Henry refused to build a six cylinder engine, went to a V-8, In like manner, Chevy refused to build a four. Guess what, both Chevy and Fords are making fours now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> A major disadvantage with a six cylinder engine, they now only sell spark plugs in packs of four.



You wouldn't believe some of the looks I've gotten telling the parts guys I had FIVE cylinders.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two different gas tanks for the Cruze. Fleet models appear to have a 12.6 gallon tank. My (retail) ECO MT, while listed at 12.6 gallons, has the 15.6 gallon tank that the other retail Cruzen have. I have put over 16 gallons into my ECO MT sitting on level ground. It take a long time to trickle the extra gas in and really isn't worth the effort and my best estimate of total fuel capacity between tank and fill pipe is 17.1 US gallons. Pulling into a gas station with over 400 miles on the tank and leaving with a full tank after less than 10 gallons - that's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

With a tune on it the cute little 1.4 liter turbocharged I4 under the hood sure pulls like a V6. Mmmm, torque...


----------

